# Lost 6 P's in 6 weeks!



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

I have been doing 20% water changes a week since then, but no use. I added a new canister filter, added a powerhead as well to make sure that the water is well circulated.

I got around to checking the water parameters today and I don't quite know what to make of it!

Could it be the chlorine spike we are getting in our tap waters recently? I don't know! Maybe..... I haven't done anything different in 3 years... can't explain why they are dying on me!

I have 6 healthy looking ones left, I wanna keep it that way!

Please can I have your opinions on what to do next? These are the parameters, please explain if any abnormalities which I obviously can't put my head around! I am a little concerned with the Nitrate levels and maybe PH. But please your honest opinions!

Ammonia










Nitrate










PH


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Nitrite?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm sure are experts will chime in but right off the bat I would advise doing more water changes like two or three a week tell things settle you putting a new filter on maybe causing some problems right now but with more wc I think things will level out


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

chaddfc said:


> Nitrite?


Can't find a test kit for that.... am searching!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

If the water was bad before you added more filtration the new filter will take a while yet to cycle.
What are the ph and nitrate readings of the water you are using to change with?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

locust said:


> If the water was bad before you added more filtration the new filter will take a while yet to cycle.
> What are the ph and nitrate readings of the water you are using to change with?


I think this is where your answer is. Did you transfer any of your old Bio media or did you just straight out change your filter. If you did, say hello to recycle, hence your losses. You really need a nitrite reading.... By the looks of the high nitrates (40ppm) it looks like you either need a good substrate vac (which I probably wouldn't recommend at this point since you changed out your filter media) or just wait out the cycle. If you are cycling, those frequent 20% water changes are only prolonging the process. Unfortunately, in order to keep your remaining fish alive, you're going to have to stay on that regiment in an attempt to keep your nitrate params. in check.

I would hold off on any feedings at this point until you get everything back in check. Your fish could easily go two weeks without food.......


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

No No... my losses started way before I "added" a canister filter. I initially thought i had filteration problem, so I cancelled out one of hte overhead filters, and replaced it with a high flow canister filter. One fish has died since then..... my problems started way before I added the filter and powerhead.

I did not get a chance at all to test the water after the 4th died... and I just got back from a trip to find out the 5th dies. After adding the filter and powerhead, and preforming the water change.. another one died today! That's when I did this water test. But the 20% wqater changes a week have been going on for the past month and half.

I ran out of ideas as to why this was happening!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you concerned about the ph because you consider it low as oppossed to the reading of the water you`re changing with?
What syptoms did the fish show before they died any rapid breathing/gasping?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ahmed said:


> No No... my losses started way before I "added" a canister filter. I initially thought i had filteration problem, so I cancelled out one of hte overhead filters, and replaced it with a high flow canister filter. One fish has died since then..... my problems started way before I added the filter and powerhead.
> 
> I did not get a chance at all to test the water after the 4th died... and I just got back from a trip to find out the 5th dies. After adding the filter and powerhead, and preforming the water change.. another one died today! That's when I did this water test. But the 20% wqater changes a week have been going on for the past month and half.
> 
> I ran out of ideas as to why this was happening!


How long is way before you added the canister filter? What filter were you running before? What size tank? and how long was the tank running with the original filter.....


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Something is inherently wrong, I just can't tell if something started off a cycle or....... if your filtration is inadequate for your tank size/inhabitants. 40 on the nitrate is not crazy but still a little high and in addition....what is your ph out of the tap? 6.4 isn't crazy either but decomposing matter will lower ph if you're not using CO2. Have you had any problems with your fish before the death? Cloudy eyes, gasping for breath etc....?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Ahmed said:


> No No... my losses started way before I "added" a canister filter. I initially thought i had filteration problem, so I cancelled out one of hte overhead filters, and replaced it with a high flow canister filter. One fish has died since then..... my problems started way before I added the filter and powerhead.
> 
> I did not get a chance at all to test the water after the 4th died... and I just got back from a trip to find out the 5th dies. After adding the filter and powerhead, and preforming the water change.. another one died today! That's when I did this water test. But the 20% wqater changes a week have been going on for the past month and half.
> 
> I ran out of ideas as to why this was happening!


Bear in mind that by doing this you have removed mature biomedia from the system unless you put it in the new canister filter. 20% water changes per week are what should be done anyway..regardless of any problems.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

He used to do 80% water changes and in his old thread the p's were gasping and their jaws were swollen and wide open gasping.

All signs point to nitrites IMO and you should be doing 1 40% wc a week with a proper gravel wash. Poor poor p's


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=188234

I think the video has been removed though


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

It can be difficult with different opinions being thrown in, its 99% of the time a water quality issue, thats what the test kits are for..including the nitrite kit . 
If the waters not right theres no point in treatments apart from some salt to ease nitrite effects .


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Ypu need to add salt to prevent nitrite poisoning ....NOW! 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons but slowly ..figure out the amount and add it slowly over 3- 4 days ...TRUST me this is your problem Nitite poison........ By doing this salt allows the fish to absorb oxygen from the water and you will preserve what fish are left while your tank completes the cycle


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Jay-Piranha said:


> Ypu need to add salt to prevent nitrite poisoning ....NOW! 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons but slowly ..figure out the amount and add it slowly over 3- 4 days ...TRUST me this is your problem Nitite poison........ By doing this salt allows the fish to absorb oxygen from the water and you will preserve what fish are left while your tank completes the cycle


----------

